# Is any one living in or near Civitavecchia



## cbrqueen (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi my names lyndsay and I have 2 children of 1 and 5, I have been coming backward and forward to Italy for 3 years as my husband works in Civitavecchia port,( please be gentle with me as I just joined today, encase there is a really obvious link for Civitavecchia) Anyways I have found life really lonely as all the people I have made are my husbands friends and feel they only give me the time of day because of my husband. I don't want to come across as desperate as have always found it easy to make friends in the UK and talk to people, but have now got to the stage in Italy where I feel so lonely and Isolated, I don't think it helps as I don't speak much Italian and have lost all my confidence in speaking it now. I feel it would help and help me adjust into Italian life better if I had some English speaking friends or activity's I could get involved in. Anyways if there is any one near me who feels the same or you have any suggestions please reply.
Thanks


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

*Slightly off topic*

I am sorry but cannot help you but I am hoping you can help me. I am actually from the Spain forum.

I am coming to Civitavecchia in 10 days time to board a cruise. I have made contact with other people on a forum and want to arrange to meet them for a drink the night before we cruise.

Can you suggest a bar/cafe that we could meet up. We are staying at Hotel San Giorgio, others are staying at hotels Miramare and Traiano. One couple have a son of 12 years old so we need to find somewhere suitable for him to join us.

We could always meet at one of the hotels if that is the best option

Thanks in advance for you help
Carol


----------



## celine107 (Apr 30, 2013)

*still living in Civitavecchia?*

Dear Lindsay, 
Are you still living in Civitavecchia? I recently arrived (January 2013) and also feel like I need to find some friends here. Not easy in a totally new place...
I work in Maccarese since January and come from Belgium.
ciao
Céline


----------

